# Favorite/Worst Book



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I have read the Horus heresy series up to Fulgrim + The first Heretic + A thousand Sons.

The Grey Knights omnibus
Storm of Iron
The word bears series.

I must say my favorite book has got to be The first heretic so far. I was not expecting much from Aaron Dembski-Bowden because this was the first time his name came up in the series for me. 
But he really wrote an excellent book, i loved the characters for their emotional depth. 
He clears up a lot of unanswered questions that comes from the other books in BL.

Grey Knights written by Ben Counter, he is great at describing chaos and its taint like effects on the physical world around it, his writing is just as good, if not better than Graham Mcneil.

Storm of Iron was brilliantly written by Graham Mcneil, he has a nack for being a great writer without being too difficult like Dan Abnett.

The worst Books I've read have got to be the word bearer series, written by Anthony Reynolds for his lack of use of a thesaurus and being really repetitive in describing people dying in battle. But i believe he was trying to capture the murderous gory side of chaos space marines.

Special mention, Dan Abnett; Thanks for making me pull out a thesaurus and learning new cool words.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Quick note- Grey Knights is written by Ben Counter not Graham McNeill.

My favourite (BL) book is still _Sabbat Martyr_ from the Gaunts Ghost series- so much emotion and heartache with a sad ending that really highlights how much you've come to love these characters.

Worst? Hmm that's difficult but probably the Lee Lightner Ragnar novel involving the Dark Angels, _Sons of Fenris_ I think it's called. It's not even good enough to be called bolter porn, Lee is the polar opposite of Goto- he sticks closely to established to fluff but isn't a good writer.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Favourite: _The First Heretic_. Best book ive ever read, fantastic plot, great characters and he really shed light on the origins of the Horus Heresy and on the Word Bearers Legion.

Worst: _Warrior Coven_. Worst book ive ever read, the Eldar are wooden and the writer plays fast and loose with the lore. Dark Eldar do not colonize planets, they do not make deals with Slaaneshi Daemons, Eldar do not make deals with Dark Eldar and hand over their own people to them, Space Marines would not be permitted on a Craftworld in any circumstances.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Quick note- Grey Knights is written by Ben Counter not Graham McNeill.
> 
> My favourite (BL) book is still _Sabbat Martyr_ from the Gaunts Ghost series- so much emotion and heartache with a sad ending that really highlights how much you've come to love these characters.
> 
> Worst? Hmm that's difficult but probably the Lee Lightner Ragnar novel involving the Dark Angels, _Sons of Fenris_ I think it's called. It's not even good enough to be called bolter porn, Lee is the polar opposite of Goto- he sticks closely to established to fluff but isn't a good writer.


Thank you, i fixed it.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't read too many 40k books yet, but my favourite had to be Soul Hunter.

Least favourite is probably the DoW2 books. They were pretty boring I found :/


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

My favorite has got to be "'_Space Marine_" by _Ian Watson_. ADB's books are deeper, better written and damn enjoyable to the last page. McNeill and Abnett are better in their own ways. But this book is so grim it makes the Nightbringer want to buy a bigger wraithscythe and darker robes. It's a snapshot of a bygone era in the 40K franchise, and it's quite a heavy reading at times, but damn it, I loved every single word of it...

The absolute worst, as fas as I can still remember, was the "_Dawn of War Omnibus_" by _ C.S. Goto_. It had some good ideas, mind you, but it was so laden with purple prose, bad plot, and generally poor tactical sense that there were literally moments where I felt like cringing. 

"_Sons of Dorn_" by _Chris Roberson_ (which by the way, I suspect may be a pen name for the aforementioned C.S Goto) deserves special mention for being a such poor rip-off of "Space Marine", that it's actually increasing its ever-lasting greatness in the process. And for using so many game terms it made me feel like I was actually listening to someone comment a game of 40K live.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I have a few 'favourite' books... top few are easy: "Hellforged" "Daemon World" and "Soul Hunter".... but I think that my favorite is "Dark Creed"

As for the worst book, even though there have been some howlers that I have read and got rid of without thought, but the winner of this acolade is clear: "Blood for the Blood God".
This is an awful book which even though it had some good sections has such an obvious plot line that its just beond belief. By the end of the book I was almost screaming "I get it, nothing can defeat the Skulltaker". The section where he beats a nurgle clan is pretty much a microcosm of the book (and is practically the same as many other sections)- 
"I hear screams", "oh look a bloodied man is coming, get him" "AAaarrrggh"... 
"I hear screams", "oh look a bloodied man is coming, get him" "AAaarrrggh"... 
"I hear screams", "oh look a bloodied man is coming, get him" "AAaarrrggh"...
"I'm the boss I'll defeat it.... AAaarrrggh"
*bloodied man eats clan leader's heart*


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

BEST

Its funny that Space Marine hasnt been mentioned much, cause its propably my favourite book too. Back when BL had their own forum section biggest thread was about Ian Watsons Space Marine, seems it was most praised BL book so far. Now its been released but nothing here so far, strange. Book is very dark and was mainly for mature readers. 

GOOD

Legion too is very special book my favourite among what Dan has wrote so far.

Graham's Thousand Sons and Fulgrim are good books too.

Aaron's every book has been great, havent read Cadian Blood yet, its out of stock everywhere and is not gonna be reprinted. Maybe on omnibus near future, dont know.

Gavin Thorpes Angels of Darkness is maybe his best book and among best of BL ones. Heavy on dialogue and not much action, but really really good.

WORST books

Battle for the Abyss, its absolute rubbish. Cant understand why Counter went so low, atleast his Grey Knights book was ok to read. 

Lee lighters Ragnar books goes to wastebasket too.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Best, Sabbyt Martyr. No other book has left me feeling so devastated at its climax. And the book in general is just excellent, truely a work of art even amongst the other excellent Ghost novels. Legion comes very very close behind

Worst. Anything by CS Goto, the DOW novels in particular. Hands down


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Roninman said:


> Aaron's every book has been great, havent read Cadian Blood yet, its out of stock everywhere and is not gonna be reprinted. Maybe on omnibus near future, dont know.


I've got Cadian Blood... and its a truly excellent book. Not quite good enough for me to put it in a list of the best BL novels, but its pretty darn close. Thoroughly recommend it... if you can find it (but there is one on eBay currently- its not mine, you can't have mine )


----------



## Malcador (Nov 19, 2010)

Favourite: Probably 'The First heretic' and the Eisenhorn Omnibus.

Worst: 'Sons of Dorn' just so....bleh


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Favorite is hard.

Obviously something in the Horus Heresy. But thats almost an entire new level than the other books. I like _Horus Rising_.

Not Heresy I like _Storm of Iron_.

The worst book I had pleasure of reading was _The Chapter's Due._ Personally thought it ruined every character in the Ultramarines series.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

My favourite BL book is Titanicus. Till now nothing can best it [even my beloved A Thousand Sons from HH line]. Worst one? Hmmm there are so many bad BL books that it is hard to choose but probably it would be Battle for the Abyss.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Best would be soul hunter. Loved every single page. Worst would probably be assault on black reach or battle for the abyss.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Best: Probably going to get crap for this, but I'd have to stick my neck out and say _Brothers of the Snake_. Fluff-problems yeah, bu I appreciate the mythic tone and the emotional stuff really gets to me. Plus, I vividly remember feeling gutted when I thought someone died, which doesn't really happen with these 2nd/3rd tier characters and shows me how sucked into the novel I was.

Worst: _Ice Guard_. Pacing and tone are terrible, setting is bad, characters are bad and largely pointless, dullest ending ever. Turns out I like _Dean Men Walking_ though, so go figure.
---
Chris Roberson is a real bloke, incidentally. I think the general reaction to his book was pretty funny considering he was hyped to be a 'real' writer coming in to 40K...then it turns out he's not actually any good and quite a self-publisher.
Also funny that Zou got hyped as well around the same time, as a real soldier writing combat SF...then it turns out he takes 'inspiration' from other soldier's published experiences.

Whereas ADB was unleashed with pretty much no hype at all.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

I am currently reading my very first 40k related book, its Horus Rising


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Hard to choose a Favorite book from all the WH 40K Novels I have read so far...
I will say that I have really enjoyed reading the Horus Heresy Series greatly, I have enjoyed the Grey Knights, Space Wolves, Eisenstien and Ravnor Omnibus's greatly. I have also enjoyed reading the entire Gaunts Ghost saga and the Novels dedicated to Chaos Knights...Dark Creed series and Soul Hunters too.

The Novels I have most been disapointed with?
"The Inquisition War" was incredibly boring a a chore to get through! Did not care for the Soul Drinkers Omnibus (I did however like the novel "Hellforged" the beginning of a second trilogy about The Soul Drinkers") and the only novel in the HH saga that I did NOT care for whatsoever? "Fallen Angels" totally weak and a waste of time to read in an otherwise terrific series!


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I guess this is best/worst single book? I'm a fan of _Cadian Blood_, _Redemption Corps _(Want more stormtrooper novels!), Faith _and Fire_, _Brothers of the Snake_, _Storm of Iron_ and _Angels of Darkness_. Almost forget, _Double Eagle_ by Dan Abnett is good too. I don't really have any books that I hated...Sons of Dorn was ok, _Iron Hands_ was about the same. A few of the IG novels were pretty average like _Ice Guard_, _Rebel Winter_, and _Desert Raiders_. Haven't gotten around to _Titanicus_, don't know why since most of you have nothing but positive things to say about it.

_Lord of the Night_ and _Soul Hunter _were good too.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

My favorite is either Fulgrim or Cadian Blood (Soulhunter was really good too). Worst is probably Redemption Corps (as I had a hard time understanding who belonged to which regiment/division) and simply hard time understand where the novel was going. Legion is also less of a favorite novel until the last chapters.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm on my first Black Library book. _Legends Of The Space Marines_. I've heard overall good things about it, aside that two of the ten short stories featured within are pretty bad. Right now I'm currently half-way through the first tale about a group of Salamanders, which is kind of meh.

Much to my suprise, the local bookstore, which is pretty much as big as the warehouse in the first/last Indiana Jones movie, has a huge wall of 40k and Fantasy books. So I'll likely be paying them a few more visits once I'm finished.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm not looking for some raw bolter porn, but something with a good mix of plot and action. Perhaps something not too preachy about the God-Emperor, if you take my meaning.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Holmstrom said:


> I'm on my first Black Library book. _Legends Of The Space Marines_. I've heard overall good things about it, aside that two of the ten short stories featured within are pretty bad. Right now I'm currently half-way through the first tale about a group of Salamanders, which is kind of meh.
> 
> Much to my suprise, the local bookstore, which is pretty much as big as the warehouse in the first/last Indiana Jones movie, has a huge wall of 40k and Fantasy books. So I'll likely be paying them a few more visits once I'm finished.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm not looking for some raw bolter porn, but something with a good mix of plot and action. Perhaps something not too preachy about the God-Emperor, if you take my meaning.


I suggest you pick up the Horus Heresy series. I'm a few chapters in Horus Rising now, and its pretty damn good if you ask me


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Gaunts Ghosts_, _Eisenhorn/Ravenor_, _Ciaphas Cain_, _Dark Heresy_ (the Inquisition books also by Sandy Mitchell), erm then it's really individual novels you'll be looking for if you want to avoid bolter porn.

If you think the Salamander story is a bit 'meh' then I'd give the _Salamander_ series a miss for now, look to read some excellent books before heading back round to read the actiony no-brainers :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I love all of the Black Library books I own, so it is hard to chose a favorite... I think the best one I have is "Heroes of the Space Marines", for the Iron Warriors (Ok, Honsou is the only Chaos guy I can tolerate, but I would still shoot him on sight) and the Salamanders story were awesome! Ouh, forgot the Crimson Fists one, that one was so amazing that I am right now planing a small Crimson Fists army!

There is no book I would dislike, but if I would say anything, then I would say that I really dislike a single story in the "Heroes of the Space Marines" book... The book was almost without flaws, just outright amazing, but the "Nightfall" story was kind of confusing to me, and I had a hard time understanding what the fuck was going on until the three last pages... But there is no book I dislike, only this story...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't actually decide my favourite BL book, at the moment, stuck between _Prospero Burns_ (I'll probably get flamed for saying this), and _Firedrake_, by Dan Abnett and Nick Kyme respectivley. 

My worst is probably _Battle for the Aybss_ or _Sons of Dorn_.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> If you think the Salamander story is a bit 'meh' then I'd give the _Salamander_ series a miss for now, look to read some excellent books before heading back round to read the actiony no-brainers :wink:


The problem I had with 'Hell Night' is that, while I found the plot to be very interesting, I thought it was unecessarily slow and that everything that took place shouldn't have required 60~ pages to transpire.

Three short stories in to _Legends_, however, and I'm quite satisfied with this purchase. Either way, it looks like I'll be nabbing the first book of the Horus Heresy series next since everyone has been recommending it to me.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Best, Sabbyt Martyr. No other book has left me feeling so devastated at its climax. And the book in general is just excellent, truely a work of art even amongst the other excellent Ghost novels. Legion comes very very close behind
> 
> Worst. Anything by CS Goto, the DOW novels in particular. Hands down


I'm actually enjoying the DoW Ominbus that Goto wrote. Not sure what you had a problem with at all. Of course, I am slightly biased as the Blood Ravens are my army of choice, so that does help colour my opinion of them a bit.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to assume your not particularly big into the fluff, no offence. It's just Goto pretty much destroys and bastardises so much fluff it's untrue


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Holmstrom said:


> I'm on my first Black Library book. _Legends Of The Space Marines_. I've heard overall good things about it, aside that two of the ten short stories featured within are pretty bad. Right now I'm currently half-way through the first tale about a group of Salamanders, which is kind of meh.
> 
> Much to my suprise, the local bookstore, which is pretty much as big as the warehouse in the first/last Indiana Jones movie, has a huge wall of 40k and Fantasy books. So I'll likely be paying them a few more visits once I'm finished.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm not looking for some raw bolter porn, but something with a good mix of plot and action. Perhaps something not too preachy about the God-Emperor, if you take my meaning.


Soul Hunter is excellent. If you don't like people banging on about the god emperor you will love it as its from the perspective of chaos, they all hate the emperor. Its also one of the best books I have read. 

Also I would easily recommend the Horus Heresy series. It is set in the 31st millennium and they were the first BL books I read so gave me a good starting point. I would recommend reading the first 5 books in order and from then on is the jumping off point from where you can read any of the books in whatever order you want, just make sure you read descent of angels before fallen angels. 

I am currently reading the Eisenorn Omnibus and it is amazing. Unless there is a massive drop in quality it will surely be one of my most loved books when I finish it. I don't think the book would make a great starting point for 40k but I would defiantly recommend it.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

anything by abnett or ADB I've read has been great. I've read all of the published GG novels & loved them all (started with the lost omnibus & then jumped back to the beginning - I found it added resonance since I had foreknowledge of some of the characters' fates & that made their time more meaningful).

Lord of the Night & Soul Hunter were both excellent. I found SH to be refreshing since it portrayed the chaos marines in a way that wasn't simply "kill everything that isn't one of my fellow legionaires & then kill the rest of them too!" What's that? A chaos space marine with pathos? wow.

The worst I've read is either a tie between the word bearer's series - each got worse than the last! When an author / editor doesn't take the time to proof read their own work why should we take the time to read it? In the 3rd WB novel the author mixes up his characters' names & jobs! The Coryphaus & the 'zerker champion change places at least twice, so does the first acolyte & the icon bearer! Wow - *OR* Legends of the Space Marines! My god! Towards the end of the collection they improved but I can't believe how _terrible_ the first couple of stories were. Each time I turned the page I fought the urge to toss the book. The only stories worth reading in that collection were the flesh tearers one & the trial of the mantis warriors (yes, a Goto novella - that should tell you how shitty the book is!)


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Holmstrom said:


> ... Right now I'm currently half-way through the first tale about a group of Salamanders, which is kind of meh.


I share your frustration. I think both "Salamander" and "Firedrake" would have been much better if every couple pages didn't feature excess (pointless, IMHO) verbiage about anvils, forges, fire, and how they correlate to a Salamander's being. It's like, "I got it the first half dozen times, thanks."



> Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm not looking for some raw bolter porn, but something with a good mix of plot and action. Perhaps something not too preachy about the God-Emperor, if you take my meaning.


As others mentioned, you really can't go wrong with the Horus Heresy novels. On the other hand, here's a caveat. There's fifteen-sixteen or more books, audio dramas, and short story collections. At $9 (or more, if you're in the UK or elsewhere in Europe) per paperback... that's an investment. I say this because, unlike the rest of us who have typically been forced to wait a few months to a year between each book, you're starting from scratch... Which means that if you get hooked after one, that's a lot of books to invest money in over a short time-span.

The same might be said about the "Gaunt's Ghosts" series, which--IMHO--gives one of the best Imperial (non-Space Marine) perspectives in the 40K series.

"Soul Hunter" is an excellent choice if you want to check something out from the bad guy perspective. Bonus: its sequel should be coming out soon. "Eisenhorn" is likewise a great series, from an Inquisitor's point of view. "Space Marine" is fun in that it's an old school look at 40K (you have to order it online, via Black Library's website). William King's "Space Wolf" novels were also fun, and (again, IMHO) a class above the last two or three in the same series.

Finally, I also enjoyed "Brothers of the Snake", which is an easy read (as it's more a collection of connected short stories than an actual novel) and gives a look at a decidedly different Chapter of Space Marines.

Ben Counter's "Soul Drinkers" and Graham McNeill's "Ultramarines" novels were kind of hit and miss for me. McNeill especially came out strong in his first couple, and then seemed to miss the mark here and there. His last work I found to be a combination of the good and the regrettable, with some anti-climactic resolutions for enmities that had been carefully built up for some years now. Counter likewise seemed to nail it here and there, with some of the "Soul Drinkers" stories being rather forgettable to me (literally; I've read them all but only remember the premise and details of 1-2).


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> As others mentioned, you really can't go wrong with the Horus Heresy novels. On the other hand, here's a caveat. There's fifteen-sixteen or more books, audio dramas, and short story collections. At $9 (or more, if you're in the UK or elsewhere in Europe) per paperback... that's an investment. I say this because, unlike the rest of us who have typically been forced to wait a few months to a year between each book, you're starting from scratch... Which means that if you get hooked after one, that's a lot of books to invest money in over a short time-span.


I was in this position a few months ago, I only started reading 40k in October when a friend recommended me the HH novels and have managed to read them all in less than 4 months. The price would be an issue... if you brought them from the black library's site or a games workshop. However, if you get them through Amazon or Play you will never pay more than 2/3rds the price. Usually half or less. I mean 15 novels I payed on average less than £4.50 so that's less than £70 in total. If you brought them all from BL at £7.99 it would cost you £120. I mean £70 is a steal for months and months of solid entertainment with some of the best books BL has to offer. Hell even at £120 that ain't bad. 

There also 3 audio books that sell from BL at £10 each but £6 online at play or Amazon. The collected visions will sell for £30 at a games workshop but less than £15 online. So it is more than possible to do the Horus Heresy on a students budget at less than £100 if you know where to look.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm going to assume your not particularly big into the fluff, no offence. It's just Goto pretty much destroys and bastardises so much fluff it's untrue



Such as? I've only read 2 Omnibus & 2 books (8 books in all I guess? Blood Angels Omnibus by Swallow & the 2 subsequent books afterwards & now the Dawn of War Omnibus by Goto). I've got the Grey Knights Omnibus, UltraMarines Omnibus & the Space Wolves Omnibus in my possession & ready to read (I have several Warhammer Fantasy Omnibus I still need to read as well, both by William King as well).


----------



## RuneGuard (Jan 10, 2011)

Favourite 40K book would have to be both the Eisenhorn trilogy and the Ravenor trilogy.
Favourite HH would be Prospero Burns.
Favourite warhammer Gotrek and Felix series both Will King and Nathan Long.

Worst 40k book would have to be Ragnar book written by Lee lightner.
There is no worst HH book there all good, even BFTA.
Worst warhammer would be The warhammer online game books.

Cheers:victory:


----------



## Ahriman's Loanshark (Jan 25, 2011)

BEST:

anything gaunt's ghosts, but especially Sabbat Martyr

Titanicus: it has been a long while since i read this book, but i only remeber fondness for it. the characters were nice & varied, and looking through such distinctly different eyes at the same devastated hellscape was actually very enjoyable. the titan battles were great, and ever since reading Storm of Iron, i've developed a taste for them. there were very few superficial characters, and most of those recieved a mercifully quick death. the best part was the inside look you got at the Mechanicus. i hate those cog-suckers, but their Skitarii are AMAZING! all-in-all, awesome. 

Storm of Iron: just read it, you will bust a nut in the good way.

WORST:

sorry C.S. Goto..... and probably something from the HH series, but i have only read Legion and Horus Rising, so i wont comment.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Personally, I go for authors as much as the novels themselves because if they write crap, they keep writing crap. Good authors: William King (every single novel he wrote = outstanding), Sandy Mitchell (also very good in my opinion), some Abnett (honestly, after Necropolis, his Gaunt/Heresy novels have been a huge let-down), some McNiell (Ultramarine saga is decent, Brotherhood of the Snake as well...other than that, it's kinda meh). Recently I picked up Warrior Priest and I have to say that Darius Hinks is a fine writer as well. I also enjoyed the old Ian Watson novels. First time I read about buildings having sex...

The writers I dislike: Not a fan of Lee Lightner's butchering of the Space Wolf novels. The same goes for Nathan Long and the debacles they're putting out as Felix and Gotrek. Gav Thorpe... I couldn't get through the first Last Chancer's novel as it was so bad. I can't remember who wrote the first Nagash book but don't waste your money on it. If someone gives it to you, treat it like the plague or a harbinger of the apocalypse. Ben Counter is on this list for the Soul Drinkers novels. Honestly...waking up with spider legs and thinking it's a gift from the Emperor.../facepalm

Of course, this is all my opinion. I'd recommend for those on a budget to give your local library a look and see if you can't find some there. That way you don't have to pay if it sucks (well, minus wasted time LOL).

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

I 've read all the horus heresy books up to thousand sons, all gotrek and Felix up to shaman slayer, soul drinkers, some grey knights, some ultra marines, some gaunts ghosts, all Eisenhorn and numerous stand alone titles ....... the best books that really stand out for me would be Fulgrim , Horus Rising and Legion from the heresy series. Demonslayer really stands out from Gotrek and Felix. Unfortunately I didn't manage to finish Ghostmaker.... I just felt it didn't work so that stands out for me as being one of my least favourite.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Surprised that the Gothic Duology hasn't been mentioned yet - although in particular, the first book outstripped the second one, and is by far my favourite (Executioner Hour, the second is Shadow Point).

Bill King's novels are quality reading as well, although being a Fantasy Bee, the Gotrek and Felix novels outstrip the Space Wolves ones.

Ben Counter did an alright job with Daemon World. However there was no fluff with which he could maul on a daemon world.

Worst? Ben Counter's Grey Knights, Lee Lightners' Bill King's follow on's, and, as ever, anything that has CS Goto on the cover.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

My favorite book so far has got to be Dark Creed. I mean i love most BL books but Dark Creed just stands out. 
Now the worst book ive read has got to be Redemption Corps. Just felt like it dragged on and like it didnt really have a certain direction it was heading for.


----------

